# Cutting Software



## InnoAviation (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello All,

What kind of Software do you use for your plotter? I am looking for something comparable to flexisign pro for 1/1000000 of the price 

Also I was thinking about getting flexi designer, to layout and proof than export an eps. Open in another program to cut. Is this possible, realistic or annoying?

What is a good software for a nice price?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Ken, I currently use X-3 with sign tools. Depending on the cutter you are using you may be able to cut directly from Corel. Good luck in your search.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont know what Flexisign runs but I use Cibercut. Its a great program. It has a top notch trace feature, powerful tools and a straight forward GUI. I purchased it as a package deal with my cutter but recieved upgrades to the next version sans cost to me. Support is a little lacking since the company is in Spain but it hasnt been an issue as of so far. My background was a few years playing with 2D Cad so this was a natural move to this software. I played with Flexi for about an hour on a friends machine and didnt take to it as fast as I did with Cibercut. I also like the idea that the RIP software is a lot like the cut end. Software only is roughily $450.00 for MAX. This will also give you an Work administrator. All the information on Cibercut Max is here


----------



## InnoAviation (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks-

Bob, Dave..
Cibercut looks pretty good.. is the program in spanish?

I use flexisign pro at my job, so I might be spoiled to other software. I could be wrong though and don't have almost $4000 to spend.

How about signgo pro?

Ken-


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

My version of Cibercut is in english.


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

The flexi is a tough one to beat....it does it all....but like everything thats good....at a price


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i use corel draw x5


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

what cutting plug in do you use with corel?


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

no plugin. just hit the print button. i have the expert pro. don't know if that matters.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I was told that you need a plug in to cut directly from corel draw or illustrator. Cutmate is often used. I know you said it already but just to clarify, in your case, you just print to the cutter driver from Corel Draw X5?

Has anybody tried it from X3 or X4?


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

BroJames said:


> I was told that you need a plug in to cut directly from corel draw or illustrator. Cutmate is often used. I know you said it already but just to clarify, in your case, you just print to the cutter driver from Corel Draw X5?
> 
> Has anybody tried it from X3 or X4?


yep. i have the expert pro cutter. you can set the cutter up also. ounce you hit the print button another window opens up. and from there you can set pressure and speed and offset from there. you want me to try wlking you through it?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks. What does the windows that pop up says? Does it have the name of your cutter? or corel?

Would also like to hear from others how their cutter works.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

We have a Graphtec CE5000-60 and only use the supplied Cutting Master 2 plug in with our Corel X3. Have not needed any other software over the past 2+ years we have had the set up. I have to admit that our needs are only very basic so have not needed any "Super Software". We have cut @ 60 15x5yds of heat transfer vinyl, 40 yards x15" of pressure sensitive twill for embroidery appliques and 70 yards of 24" 3M 5807 Custom Cuttable Reflective Film for numerous Police, Fire & Rescue ANSI Class II & III Safety Vests.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

WinPCSign Pro 2010

You should be able to find it for around $200. It comes with the drivers for almost every cutter on the market.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

does cutting master support other cutter brands?


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

That I cannot answer, the program came with the cutter from Graphtec.


----------

